# Places to Boycott for Not Tipping in the App - AS Promised



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

A very low % of fares will follow through with an "I'll tip you in the App" promise. At least from my experience.

Not to be judgemental but I feel the following places raise suspicion on your drop off for said reason.

In addition, any visits to said establishments will be met with equal treatment.

Sign all C/C receipts with a big fat ZERO tip and a note expressing your karma and rate accordingly.

We work to hard for fake promises.

*List the location* of your desired boycott and/or additional experience of your ride below:

DETROIT AREA: *All casino workers *- they sure feed it. No more tipping staff here. (can't afford to go, but when i do, I'll tip them in the app.)

Next..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I get few tips. When I do, I look at it as a nice little bonus. That's it.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I get few tips. When I do, I look at it as a nice little bonus. That's it.


Sure, we all get a few tips. But False promises of fake tips is completely unacceptable.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Homie G said:


> A very low % of fares will follow through with an "I'll tip you in the App" promise. At least from my experience.
> 
> Not to be judgemental but I feel the following places raise suspicion on your drop off for said reason.
> 
> ...


"We work to hard"
Actually driving is Tiring but not "hard work"
U sit, play with the radio, power steering & brakes, tap an app, deal with traffic = tiring

Not Hard Work.
Just Tiring

*Here's* an example of hard work:
Work outdoors, entry-level workers (natural gas mechanics) who can work hard in the heat and cold, under intense pressure to perform. No education required. At least one year of experience in hard labor is required (landscaping, construction, etc). We would start you with a shovel in your hand, digging trenches. If you work hard and show aptitude, we would invest in classroom and on-the-job training to help you qualify to become an NGA-certified natural gas at $63 an hour.

See, if u work hard, get a certification you get the $$$$.
But not low skill sitting in your car with a temperature controlled interior and stereo
complaining that no one will tip nor hand U opportunity


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "We work to hard"
> Actually driving is Tiring but not "hard work"
> U sit, play with the radio, power steering & brakes, tap an app, deal with traffic = tiring
> 
> ...


Driving is not hard work? You may get some conflicting replys on that.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Driving is not hard work? You may get some conflicting replys on that.


It's tiring Homie G 
It is not hard work

*Here's* an example of hard work:
Work outdoors, entry-level workers (natural gas mechanics) who can work hard in the heat and cold, under intense pressure to perform. No education required. At least one year of experience in hard labor is required (landscaping, construction, etc). We would start you with a shovel in your hand, digging trenches. If you work hard and show aptitude, we would invest in classroom and on-the-job training to help you qualify to become an NGA-certified natural gas at $63 an hour.

See, if u work hard, get a certification you get the $$$$.
But not low skill sitting in your car with a temperature controlled interior and stereo
complaining that no one will tip nor hand U opportunity


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "We work to hard"
> Actually driving is Tiring but not "hard work"
> U sit, play with the radio, power steering & brakes, tap an app, deal with traffic = tiring
> 
> ...


Even though taxi drivers are no more "skilled" than we are, the vast majority of their pax tip.

If tipping is good enough for taxi drivers it's good enough for rideshare drivers.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Even though taxi drivers are no more "skilled" than we are, the vast majority of their pax tip.
> 
> If tipping is good enough for taxi drivers it's good enough for rideshare drivers.


Nats121
I have the NY City Subway App on my phone to assist me when I'm underground.
This is a verbatim passage in that app:

*QUOTE*:

*"Tipping*
It's also customary to tip taxi drivers 15%. Uber drivers are exempt from this but you might want to give them a positive review in the app."

*END QUOTE 
*
*







*​


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ive rebuilt 3 stage natural gas compressors.
Also dealt with rotary compressors.
A company may charge $63.00 an hour for their compressor mechanic.
The mechanic isnt taking home that kind of money.
Maybe $30.00 an hour.
$45.00 on overtime

Uber Drivers are EXEMPT FROM TIPS !

Burn the building to the ground.

Salt the earth it was built upon !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Ive rebuilt 3 stage natural gas compressors.
> Also dealt with rotary compressors.
> A company may charge $63.00 an hour for their compressor mechanic.
> The mechanic isnt taking home that kind of money.
> ...


Wages have changed since ur day in 1972.
Except of course for ground transportation



tohunt4me said:


> Ive rebuilt 3 stage natural gas compressors.
> Also dealt with rotary compressors.
> A company may charge $63.00 an hour for their compressor mechanic.
> The mechanic isnt taking home that kind of money.
> ...


Burn what building?
Salt whose earth?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wages have been artificially suppressed with foreign labor.
FOR DECADES !

Build the Wall


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Wages have been artificially suppressed with foreign labor.
> FOR DECADES !
> 
> Build the Wall


Time for bed Donald


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Taking your frustrations out on innocent people lacks Personally Integrity .

Your Beef lies with the person claiming to preform and does not.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> It's tiring Homie G
> It is not hard work
> 
> *Here's* an example of hard work:
> ...


I'm all done digging ditches bud.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Homie G said:


> Sure, we all get a few tips. But False promises of fake tips is completely unacceptable.


There are two types of people on this board... people who are happy with their tips and people who are never happy with their tips.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> There are two types of people on this board... people who are happy with their tips and people who are never happy with their tips.


I would estimate the overwhelming majority of drivers express gratitude towards ANY additional monetary compensation for their exceptional service.

As well as severe disappointment when lied to by false promises of in app tiping after taking measures to earn the reward.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm going to tip you in the app = I'm NOT going to tip you. That's just the way it is. I'm not sure why they say it. They have said it when they were alone, so it's not like they are trying to prevent their friends from knowing they are cheap. Maybe they are trying to secure a 5 star rating. I don't get very many passengers who say it, but I know when the do, most likely they won't and I downrate them.


----------



## Ubergirl079 (Nov 7, 2018)

Why is it that people can tip taxi drivers, food waiters, bartenders, casino staffs, etc. but not Uber drivers? In my opinion, driving them to their destination safely and on time and in route is most difficult. We have to fight through other crazy drivers and put their lives in our hands and make sure they get there safely. And at times, try and entertain them on the way there so it won’t be a quiet and awkward ride. One time, I even accepted a guy whose motor bike was broken a long the street, he ordered XL for pickup as though we’re a tow truck. I was too nice reject his request, helped him put his bike in my trunk and still.... No TIP. I’m tired and I’m about to give up on these riders. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Ubergirl079 said:


> Why is it that people can tip taxi drivers, food waiters, bartenders, casino staffs, etc. but not Uber drivers? In my opinion, driving them to their destination safely and on time and in route is most difficult. We have to fight through other crazy drivers and put their lives in our hands and make sure they get there safely. And at times, try and entertain them on the way there so it won't be a quiet and awkward ride. One time, I even accepted a guy whose motor bike was broken a long the street, he ordered XL for pickup as though we're a tow truck. I was too nice reject his request, helped him put his bike in my trunk and still.... No TIP. I'm tired and I'm about to give up on these riders. Anyone else feel this way?


You are way to kind. Completely agreed. We get taken advantage of at every turn from a lot of undeserving low lifes.

Go out of our way to assure safe rides. Put on a happy face, be friendly and make conversation even when we are having a crap day. Load and unload heavy luggage. Help with groceries at Walfart for $3 fares. Vacuum, clean glass, detail and wrench on our cars to make sure they are safe. The list goes on.

But according to some this is not "work" B.S.

This thread was originally posted in the Advice forum. And was promptly moved to the Tips forum because it was attracting too much attention.

The whole purpose of this thread was to list the specific* PLACE* of your your drop off in your area *where you are being continuously lied to *with an "*I'll tip you in the app*" promise that never happens.

Regardless of the forum this has been dumped into, please list repeat offenders so they can be down rated accordingly and we can concentrate on the honest people.


----------

